# [SOLVED] Computer Shuts Down 2-3 seconds after start up



## dlb20024 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi

I recently purchased a new motherboard (ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe) and to this i have fitted my 6400+ AMD CPU and SATA hd.
I have checked to ensure i have correctly connected the various wires from the my chasis to my motherboard and the SATA hd is correctly connected.

I fitted the CPU, have placed servisol heat compound onto the top of the cpu in a paper thin amount as described, and then placed my HSF on the top and connected it down.

Does anyone have any ideas of what it could be, or how i can maybe find out why the system is shutting off.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Falconoffury (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Computer Shuts Down 2-3 seconds after start up*

You have pretty much the best AMD CPU right now. A common problem is that you may have a BIOS that is old and does not support that CPU. There should be a small sticker on your BIOS chip which has the BIOS version. Find that and then go to the ASUS website. Compare the BIOS versions with the CPU you have. 

If your BIOS is old, then you should be able to get a replacement chip from ASUS and install it.


----------



## dlb20024 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Computer Shuts Down 2-3 seconds after start up*

I can't seem to find this sticker, is there any other way of determining what version of BIOS i have?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Computer Shuts Down 2-3 seconds after start up*

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

You need BIOS version 1102: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=M2N-SLI Deluxe
Latest BIOS (1302): http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx

Most probable causes:
1. The CPU is overheating. Reapply the thermal paste. Instructions. Make sure the heatsink isn't loose.
2. Weak/bad PSU. Please post the system specifications.


----------



## dlb20024 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Computer Shuts Down 2-3 seconds after start up*

Thanks for suggestions so far. This is stressing me big time!

PSU is brand new - 750W ToughPower.

I've tried removing the HSF and CPU and reapplying the paste twice now. Same symptoms


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Computer Shuts Down 2-3 seconds after start up*

What video card? 
Have a look at the Bench test (link in my signature).


----------



## dlb20024 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Computer Shuts Down 2-3 seconds after start up*

When i initially put the system together i optimistically put the graphics card in aswell, it is Nvidea 8800 GT 512MB. However since this problem i have removed it and been using the motherboards onboard graphics adapter when attempting to get it to boot.

I have 1x4GB DDR2 800 RAM installed also, i have also tried starting the system with the RAM not installed , same problem.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Computer Shuts Down 2-3 seconds after start up*

Since it's a new motherboard I think you should go through the steps in the Bench test.

Did you check the standoffs between the case and the mobo to make sure there isn't a short?


----------



## Falconoffury (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Computer Shuts Down 2-3 seconds after start up*

The bench test is a good idea. If that doesn't work, see if your manual will help you find that sticker. It should be near your CMOS sensor. 

I posted a similar question on the eggxpert forums to avoid your situation with the same processor. I haven't ordered anything yet. Anyway, I got some good replies on the subject of old BIOS versions shipping with motherboards. 

http://www.eggxpert.com/forums/thread/239315.aspx


----------



## 92b16vx (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Computer Shuts Down 2-3 seconds after start up*



dlb20024 said:


> I have 1x4GB DDR2 800 RAM installed also, i have also tried starting the system with the RAM not installed , same problem.


Did you try it with one stick? Two? Or none? It sounds like you tried with none. Put in one stick in the first slot and try it.

And definitely make sure you BIOS is updated.


----------



## dlb20024 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Computer Shuts Down 2-3 seconds after start up*



92b16vx said:


> Did you try it with one stick? Two? Or none? It sounds like you tried with none. Put in one stick in the first slot and try it.
> 
> And definitely make sure you BIOS is updated.


Most times i have tried booting it has been with 1x4gb stick. I tried it without to see if it made a difference. 

I have scoured the motherboard, and have found a white label on the motherboard, with a serial number, followed by "1102" , whether this indicates the BIOS version i am not sure. Also i cannot find the version in my manual. 

I have checked the motherboard fitting to ensure there is no incorrect contacts with the case.


----------



## dlb20024 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Computer Shuts Down 2-3 seconds after start up*

Issue Resolved. Turned out to be faulty PSU.

Thanks for the help! very relieved


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Computer Shuts Down 2-3 seconds after start up*

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## mesmerman (Jan 24, 2010)

I had the same issue but the solution was to change my Power button switch that attaches to the Motherboard.


----------

